# Looks Like Things Have Not Changed Much in the Church



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 22, 2011)

Thought this quotation from Erroll Hulse in a book published in 1968 interesting...



> ‎"What is the state of the Gentile churches in the world today? The answer is that evangelical churches generally throughout the world are in a state of weakness. There are tens of thousands of such churches but genuine spiritual renewal is only rarely found among them. Many churches have the appearance of life, they have a name to live, but are dead. Conviction of sin, appetite for prayer meetings, and the study of doctrine is the exception. There is enthusiasm for Hollywood, glossy magazines, athletic competitions, sermonettes, exciting campaigns, variety programs and entertainment in the services, etc. Spirit-filled preachers that expound the Scriptures as to bring transformation of life to all classes of society are uncommon. 20th-Century evangelicalism bears marks of superficiality. Truths loved by our forefathers are now largely despised, contention for them is regarded with cynicism and even ridicule."



-- Erroll Hulse in "The Restoration of Israel" pg. 67 (published in 1968).


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 22, 2011)

It seems that in the history of the Church, at all times, many are expecting armageddon and the final apostasy due to the weak state of the church. We often seem to view history through dooms-day colored glasses.

Many eras in the past seemed much weaker.


----------



## Rufus (Dec 22, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> It seems that in the history of the Church, at all times, many are expecting armageddon and the final apostasy due to the weak state of the church. We often seem to view history through dooms-day colored glasses.
> 
> Many eras in the past seemed much weaker.



Agreed. There has definitely been stronger points than now int he church and weaker points.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 22, 2011)

like the centuries before luther.


----------

